# Dunkin



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

My friend's cat Dunkin disappeared 4 days ago. She thinks an animal killed him. He was about 5 years old-orange and white. He was a nice cat. My friend said Dunkin loved me. Dunkin loved when I petted him. I dreamed one night that Dunkin was found. Renee and her boyfriend looked everywhere for him and asked the neighbors if they had seen him. I cried. This is the second cat she has lost to animals. She was thinking about taking Screech. My friend, Karls cat, which used to be my son's cat. At first I thought it was a great idea so Screech would find a forever home, but I'm going to tell her no. Screech is 8 years old and too fat to go outside. Screech has been an indoor cat for the last 2-1/2 years. Plus I know the same thing will happen to Screech if she takes him. I keep telling her not to let her cats out, but she says they get past her at the door and her boyfriend thinks it's cruel to keep cats inside. I told her how to prevent that. She's lonely. I don't know. I don't think she should get a cat if she's going to let the cat go outside. It's not fair to the cat and it breaks her heart when her cats disappear.

Kathy


----------



## PZR's Mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi Kathy,

I think I agree with you. I don't think this would be a good home for Screech. he's not used to being outside. I live in a very rural area. Both of my cats are inside cats 1) because inside cats live longer 2) they avoid cat fights 3) coyotes and hawks peruse my 2 acres.

Because of said coyotes and hawks, my dog is only allowed out into the fenced in backyard to go potty. I have seen hawks circle him and have had to stay close to him to prevent them attacking.

It is not cruel to keep a cat indoors. I think a little education may need to happen with the boyfriend. The average outdoor cat lives 5 years. The inside cat can live upwards of 15. Her last kitties were a prime example of this.

Sorry, but I wouldn't let her adopt him.


----------

